# Where to propose to my girlfriend on the Main Salmon?



## dinc24 (Aug 9, 2017)

Hey MB,

My girlfriend and I are joining a trip on the Main Salmon this July. Neither of us have been down any part of the Salmon yet (so stoked). I've been planning to propose to this wonderful woman of mine and for some time I figured I'd do it on the Yampa, probably in the boat, under Tiger Wall. Now that we have this trip planned, and my good friend who is a professional photographer will be out there as well, I'm thinking I may take advantage of the opportunity there, instead.

My trouble is, having never been down the Main, I don't know where I should do it! I want to be planned out enough to get my buddy to capture the moment, so I'd like to have an idea before we get out there.

Any suggestions and pictures are welcome!

Thanks everyone,

Andrew (Dandy) Dincola


----------



## Whitewater Worthy Equip (Dec 11, 2013)

Outfitters pregnancy pool is nice.


----------



## Electric-Mayhem (Jan 19, 2004)

haha...I think you might have already done it if she ever decides to come on Mountainbuzz.

I vote Buckskin Bill's so you have an audience. 😁 hahaaa

Might be cool to arrange a stay at the Arctic Lodge or something like that.

I'm in no place to be proposing...but I'd probably just wait until the moment takes you as you float down the river.


----------



## dinc24 (Aug 9, 2017)

Whitewater Worthy Equip said:


> Outfitters pregnancy pool is nice.


Care to elaborate?


----------



## dinc24 (Aug 9, 2017)

Electric-Mayhem said:


> haha...I think you might have already done it if she ever decides to come on Mountainbuzz.
> 
> I vote Buckskin Bill's so you have an audience. 😁 hahaaa
> 
> ...


Haha! Chances are so slim, I’m not too worried about it. I guess another piece to the question would be- if I had a view like Tiger Wall in a place like the Yampa in mind, is there even anything on the main salmon that is comparable for aesthetic?


----------



## jamesthomas (Sep 12, 2010)

Bathtub hot springs is really cool but you will never have it to yourselves unless you post guards.


----------



## jamesthomas (Sep 12, 2010)

Outfitters pregnancy pool is something I am curious about as well. Could be BTHS now that I think about it.


----------



## jamesthomas (Sep 12, 2010)

EM could be right. Stay a night in one of the numerous private lodges, have a awesome dinner, bottle of wine and pop the question. What’s not to like?


----------



## Electric-Mayhem (Jan 19, 2004)

I actually thought of a neat spot.

There is a short mile long or so side hike up Indian Creek that goes up to a grove of Elm trees that feels kinda special and "Elven". The trees are pretty cool and aren't in a spot that they normally would be. Should be pretty secluded.

There really isn't a spot on the Main that is like the Tiger Wall or Grand Overhang or Redwall Cavern or Nankoweap (both very popular places to propose in the Grand) or any number of other spots in a southwest canyon....none that I know of at least but I'm far from an expert on that run.

I agree that the Bathtub is kinda special...but also agree that it is well trafficked and a frequent stop for every trip going down the river.


----------



## Village Lightsmith (Jul 14, 2021)

On the slick wave, just above the biggest, gnarliest non-technical rapid on the river; or as you're just dropping into a real gnarly hole. Leave just enough time for the message to get through, but not quite enough to let it really sink in. A 1/2 second declaration of your undying love might be apropos.


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

Village Lightsmith said:


> On the slick wave, just above the biggest, gnarliest non-technical rapid on the river; or as you're just dropping into a real gnarly hole. Leave just enough time for the message to get through, but not quite enough to let it really sink in. A 1/2 second declaration of your undying love might be apropos.


On the scout at Black Creek?


----------



## Count Me In (Jul 13, 2021)

Electric-Mayhem said:


> I actually thought of a neat spot.
> 
> There is a short mile long or so side hike up Indian Creek that goes up to a grove of Elm trees that feels kinda special and "Elven". The trees are pretty cool and aren't in a spot that they normally would be. Should be pretty secluded.
> 
> ...


Yew tree. Not Elm. I agree, very Elven place. I would rather propose on a beach at sunset. But Indian Creek is a very special place too. If you propose at 5 mile bar Heinz could marry you right then and there!


----------



## Riverwild (Jun 19, 2015)

Barth springs down from the actual hot tub about half mile is pretty cool and you could probably have it to yourselves. It's kind of cool to see the hot water rushing out of the rocks all over the place.


----------



## nolichuck (Mar 11, 2010)

Hike up to Jim Moore Place at mile 43. Beautiful setting or propose on the pack bridge on the way up or back.


----------



## Riverlife (11 mo ago)

If I were in your shoes (congratulations!), I wouldn’t fret too much about the specific setting. While it is nice to propose in some magical spot, I think that the emotional connection at the moment will have far more lasting impacts and memories. I personally would absolutely NOT want a photographer for that exact moment, so you might give pause there to consider how she may feel about that part too. Some might love that, but some might actually feel it a bit of an intrusion on what can be a very intimate moment. I would probably be inclined to come to the trip prepared for any moment that feels right, and just do it then and there. That’s also just because I tend to value the spontaneous; might not suit your style or relationship though? Just consider that a predestined spot may or may not be perfectly conducive to a romantic proposal: maybe it turned out to be the day from hell, or maybe one of you isn’t feeling well then, etc. 

Long ago I went through a months long process of trying to engineer the “perfect proposal“, and missed several good opportunities that just didn’t feel perfect enough. In the end it almost came down to her asking me! The setting that it finally happened was not at all how I would have envisioned, yet the moment could not have been more perfect. Twenty years later and she hasn’t gotten sick of me yet, your mileage may vary.


----------



## Electric-Mayhem (Jan 19, 2004)

Count Me In said:


> Yew tree. Not Elm. I agree, very Elven place. I would rather propose on a beach at sunset. But Indian Creek is a very special place too. If you propose at 5 mile bar Heinz could marry you right then and there!


Yeah...realized that difference last night but forgot to come edit my post.

YEEEW!


----------



## SheepEater (Jul 9, 2020)

Scotty Wallis? He keeps poor companies!


----------



## Michael P (Mar 18, 2009)

Hi Dandy

Last camp of the trip, whichever that happens to be. In the evening after dinner, hopefully after a little alchololic indulgence.
This recommendation comes with a few caveats. The above applies only if the trip has been sunny and warm, she is happy and relaxed and all has gone well. If on the other hand it has been cold and rainy, you dumped the boat in Elkhorn, she does not consider sand a condiment, she finds shitting in a can somewhat disgusting and she has spent most of the trip making small talk with Brad. You know Brad with the huge bicepts and six pack. Under the latter condition you may want to reconsider.
Hopefully the previous scenario applies and she is your river goddess forever. Just don't blow it and flip in Vinegar the next day.

M


.


----------



## cnalder (Jul 7, 2016)

If this is a pvt trip find out what camps you have and pick the best one. Many really nice beach camps.


----------



## snapyourneck (Mar 12, 2020)

Have her help you set up the groover on night two. Boom, done. 3rd on the yew trees…just be mindful of the time & wind, big flat pools below.


----------



## co_bjread (Oct 26, 2004)

My 1st thought when you mention proposing on the boat, was watching the shiny new ring fumble, land on the floor of the raft, and in the commotion, find it's way out through a drain hole. Do yourself a favor, and either propose without the actual ring, propose in a safe place on land, or at the minimum, propose on a bucket boat, while kneeling in the middle.

Hope all goes well for you guys.


----------



## UseTheSpinMove (Nov 16, 2016)

I had a friend decide to propose to his gal on the MFS. He tied the ring to the end of the leader while teaching her to fly fish. Damn lucky it didn't get snagged on a rock and lost. She was so determined to learn and to keep dialing in her cast, she kept swinging the goddam thing all over the place for a long time before she handed the rod off in frustration ("I don't like casting this heavy fly"). I guess somehow it finally worked out, though, and he drew her attention to the matter at hand. Anyhow, it didn't work out the way he planned but I guess it all worked out in the end.


----------



## tripple (Nov 4, 2010)

Godfather told me when I asked where the right spot was... "Find a rock. One that will never move, so that either of you can go back to that spot and remember the moment that it happened." It was a new rapid at that time and she had the butterflies because she had to run it. Put us on even grounds. Many folks stand there but that one is special to us.


----------



## Idatah (Dec 30, 2021)

I second the Black Creek scout IF you have folks lined out to grab pics. If you google, you'll see the big boulder on the left that is a great spot.


----------



## jamesthomas (Sep 12, 2010)

Yes it is.


----------



## tetoncounty (May 19, 2016)

I proposed to my wife on a chairlift at JHMR. Produced the ring, which I prudently carried on a piece of cord around my neck.
I haven't done this much but prefer a setting where the proposee has no opportunity to flee.


----------



## Conundrum (Aug 23, 2004)

An alternative thought... Propose while packing for the trip. Takes heat off you finding the perfect spot or stressing leading up to the big moment. You could have a buddy hide and then snap the pic in your driveway. You'll remember the trip the same and you both will get to enjoy the trip as a mini honeymoon to the proposal. Maybe you want a cool pic on a rock to remember but everybody wants that. Be different.


----------

